# Another Texas Rally



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, guys, I'm starting to look at holding another rally. I've already emailed y'all with a place called Poppy's Pointe. I heard back from them.....it's a *NO GO*. Don't have the accommodations for 15 of us. Too small and not pet friendly.









So, I'll keep looking.

PM me with suggestions as you find them. I'll make the contacts if y'all want me to spearhead this again.

I'm looking for Spring Break and/or next summer. It'd be nice to get together again this fall, but not sure if anyone can find a three day weekend other than Thanksgiving.









Let me hear from y'all

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thank, Mark. Guess we'll keep looking.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I'd like to suggest the Glen Rose Texas area. Located on highway 67 about an hour southwest of Ft. Worth.
This would be more convienent for the folks in the North part of the state as well as Abeline, etc.
About a 4 hr drive from San Antonio and probably 5 from the Houston area.

There are several RV parks in the area and a couple of state parks.
The area offers a very wide variety of attractions for everyone in the family.

A couple of RV parks to check out might be Cedar Ridge RV Park and Cedar Springs RV Park. I looked at one called Tres Rios but it looked too big to me.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Cedar Ridge RV Park and Cedar Springs RV Park


Well, I found Cedar Ridge. No website so I called the guy. His place has 45 sites, full hookups, quiet location outside of town. Has about 10-12 full-time people (drillers and gas men working construction in the area) living there and will be there for about 3 or 4 more years, he said. Had no problem with us getting together and having cookouts, a get-together, whatever. No amenities other than hook-ups, though. He would probaly furnish us a fire-ring if needed.

I just hate to consider a place I can't see. Anyone run by and look it over?









Can't find a Cedar Springs at all. I don't like the Tres Rios website...can't see anything there, either.

I'll keep looking, too.

Mark

On edit: Just checked out Rio Vista Resort, too. http://www.rio-vista-resort.com/RVsites.htm Way too much money...they want $30 per might, PLUS $7.50 per child per day or $15 per extra adult per day. 1 pet per trailer! I think we'll pass.

I'll keep looking.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

The Glen Rose area is at most 45 minutes down the road from me... I dont mind taking a motorcycle ride out there one weekend to check out a couple RV parks... Let me look at my schedule and get a free morning and head out!

Happy Camping
Bryan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Let me look at my schedule and get a free morning and head out!


Bryan,

Sounds like a great idea to me! Check out all rv parks in the Glen Rose area and file a report, OK?

Looking forward to hearing from you.

BTW, say hi to the family for me.

Mark


----------



## campinhappy (Oct 25, 2007)

It will be a couple of more weeks, but I'll soon







be an outback owner (28rsds) and I live smack dab in the middle (near Brownwood). I've been "without" since we moved here last year, but I've heard there's several good places. Besides the state park there's a couple of COE (corps of engineers) sites that I've heard are pretty good.

What time frame are yall looking at?

CH



mswalt said:


> > Let me look at my schedule and get a free morning and head out!
> 
> 
> Bryan,
> ...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Campinhappy,

Welcome to our little slice of heaven.

Glad to have you with us. And so close......I'm in Abilene.

Well, as far as rallies go, we were considering another rally this fall, but I don't think that's going to happen. So now we're talking Spring Break again. Still in the planning stages at this point. Keep checking the forum and you'll get all the information you need to know.

Again, welcome to the forum.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Whereever you choose Mark is fine with us - just make sure that the location oes not have a history of Picnic Tables that spontaneously catch on fire..!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, please check your school calendars to see when your Spring Break is for 2008. My grandkids' break is March 17-21. The Walters's would need to rally on one end of that time frame.......anywhere from March 15 through March 23.

How's your calendar look?









How about this place? http://www.lakewhitneymarina.com/ Click on the campground/RV link.

Mark


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL we homeschool! Spring break is when I decide.

Nola


----------



## campinhappy (Oct 25, 2007)

Since I'm new, I don't know what you guys expect in a campground for a rally. I know there's lake brownwood with a state park, there's also several private campgrounds around, but I don't know much about them. There's also a church camp that I think has RV facilities along with rooms as well. There's also a couple of COE (Corps of engineers) lakes as well.

My Spring break is tied to Easter, so I get 10 days in a row (I teach). A local trip may not be in the plans, I'm hoping to do a bigger one.

Let me know what kind of places you expect and I can take a drive over the next few weeks.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> OK, please check your school calendars to see when your Spring Break is for 2008. My grandkids' break is March 17-21. The Walters's would need to rally on one end of that time frame.......anywhere from March 15 through March 23.
> 
> How's your calendar look?
> 
> How about this place? http://www.lakewhitneymarina.com/ Click on the campground/RV link.


Mark


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

How 'bout Grapevine?


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lake Whitney looked good on their website. Depending on dates, we would love to make a spring break rally.......

Kirk


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

ntputter17 said:


> Lake Whitney looked good on their website. Depending on dates, we would love to make a spring break rally.......
> 
> Kirk


+1 here.

we also could do Grapevine- brother owns a golf facility right up the road.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I like the Lake Whitney site, too. Seems pretty close to middle ground for all of us.

I'll give the thread a few more days for more input and then I'll jump in and get the dates and the reservations.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Lake Whitney is a good choice. Easy to get to from everywhere. Heck maybe even some of those Okie's might be able to find it on a map and come join us.









Regards, glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Heck maybe even some of those Okie's might be able to find it on a map and come join us.


I don't know....you think so? I lived in OK for about 6 months or so. Of course, that was way back in 82-83. Maybe they've smartened up a bit since then.









Mark


----------

